# Funniest thing happened to my CTD



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So I was driving around the other day and I hit an area of road that had been destroyed by the winter. It wasnt too bad so I didnt think anything of it. Just some chipped up asphalt and stone. Hit it pretty hard though. Yesterday I was driving around and noticed something rattling from the front right of my car by the wheel. This didnt affect the cars ability to be driven, so I drove it. On my way home from work I went over some railroad tracks and then I heard this CLANK CLANK and some other weird noises that I cant put words to. A piece of metal came off my car. I turned around and picked it up thinking what in the **** it could be. Got home, jacked up the car and looked. Nothing seemed out of place. My brother got under the car and looked, and he was just as dumbfounded. Then, it hit me. It was the spout that diverts the oil away from the engine and the suspension when you change the filter. My brother and I both looked like confused apes at that point, scratching our heads and trying to figure out how it would have fallen off. The underside of the car is pretty protected so I didnt think anything made its way up there to hit it or damage it. Still confused as to how it happened. Just a big albino ape, scratching his head. So thats my interesting CTD story of the week so far. Have a good day.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> So I was driving around the other day and I hit an area of road that had been destroyed by the winter. It wasnt too bad so I didnt think anything of it. Just some chipped up asphalt and stone. Hit it pretty hard though. Yesterday I was driving around and noticed something rattling from the front right of my car by the wheel. This didnt affect the cars ability to be driven, so I drove it. On my way home from work I went over some railroad tracks and then I heard this CLANK CLANK and some other weird noises that I cant put words to. A piece of metal came off my car. I turned around and picked it up thinking what in the **** it could be. Got home, jacked up the car and looked. Nothing seemed out of place. My brother got under the car and looked, and he was just as dumbfounded. Then, it hit me. It was the spout that diverts the oil away from the engine and the suspension when you change the filter. My brother and I both looked like confused apes at that point, scratching our heads and trying to figure out how it would have fallen off. The underside of the car is pretty protected so I didnt think anything made its way up there to hit it or damage it. Still confused as to how it happened. Just a big albino ape, scratching his head. So thats my interesting CTD story of the week so far. Have a good day.


cant remember is it bolted on? screws fall out.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Friction fit?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

It's bolted on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, I can't imagine how that would have happened


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> It's bolted on.



Thanks I was looking for that picture so I could send it to Patsy G.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Boog8302 said:


> Thanks I was looking for that picture so I could send it to Patsy G.


You're welcome.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I originally thought something had gotten up in there and hit it. But after looking at the bottom of the car there is almost no way a large rock or anything could get up there. I do know that something had been rattling for awhile, like every since I got the car. I never thought of it because it never bothered the car. I almost wonder if the bolts were loose and they finally worked their way out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So you're saying you have a screw loose.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> So you're saying you have a screw loose.



If we are talking about me personally....I have more than one screw loose.....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> If we are talking about me personally....I have more than one screw loose.....


Me too. ccasion14:


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> Me too. ccasion14:



The ones with a few loose screws make the world interesting.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a defective Jean - but only those who came to Lordstown II will understand that.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

And once again Patsy G. has come to the rescue. After talking to her she has done some digging and conversed with other departments and was able to fish out a part number for the oil deflector. Patsy and the customer care group here are amazing. I cant thank her and the team enough for the help they have given me over the last few months. From this to finding part numbers for my front hubs. They are simply amazing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Boog8302 said:


> And once again Patsy G. has come to the rescue. After talking to her she has done some digging and conversed with other departments and was able to fish out a part number for the oil deflector. Patsy and the customer care group here are amazing. I cant thank her and the team enough for the help they have given me over the last few months. From this to finding part numbers for my front hubs. They are simply amazing.


Not a problem! I'm always happy to help the best way possible! :th_salute:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

